# Updates and Silly Bands



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

So I wanted to start off by updating you all on my boys  Watson is over 3 months old now, and I think he's quilling AGAIN. It's back to huffling and dry skin. But, he's made a lot of progress over the past couple weeks. He's almost doubled in weight since he came home (weighed in at 147g when I first brought him home at 6 and a half weeks, weighs 270g now) and he's litter trained himself! He's a real neat freak about his home now. At first I had to give him a bath once a week because he'd pee on his wheel and it would rain down on him...his pinto markings started turning yellow and he smelled so bad! Now, there's barely anything on his wheel, everything is in the pan. I know he's running though because I can hear his pitter patter at night  The other day I went to go change out the paper towel in his pan and almost 80% of his poop was in one big pile. Way too much for it to have been all at once. Just made me chuckle because it looks like he has a "designated area"... he likes to curl up under the other side of the litter box, which is under the wheel, and sleep there sometimes. He's also gotten infinitely better at not pooping and peeing all over me and has gotten so much more snuggly. He climbs up my shirt and likes to curl up right in the nook of my neck. He's so adorable!! The only frustration I have with him now is that I STILL haven't found a treat that he likes. I've tried mealworms, chicken, broccoli, eggs, carrots, watermelon, and banana. Still nothing. Guess he's just a picky boy. :roll:

For those of you that don't know, I brought Calvin home almost a month ago (July 6th). He weight in at 540 g at the vets and had terrible dry skin. He didn't have a wheel at his old home and was in wood shavings and still on kitten food. He couldn't even roll up into a full ball. Now he's weight in at 560 g, which surprised me at first because he's obviously getting leaner and can roll up into a ball now. My guess is that he's gaining muscle weight from being able to run now and getting less fattening food and at the same time burning fat off. His wheel is disgusting every morning, but I don't mind cleaning it because I know my boy is getting the exercise he needs  His dry skin has cleared up a lot with the help of oatmeal baths and flaxseed oil and he's super friendly. He did try to bite my boyfriend twice...but we think that was because he was going after one of my hairbands on his wrist. He loves his mealworms, but I've been limiting them so he can get more in shape.

In all of that, I also received a text message from my younger sister today saying that she got me a hedgehog silly band. First off, let me start by saying I HATE silly bands. I think they're one of the dumbest fads to hit since before pokemon cards. But at least with Pokemon cards, pogs, and those bead animal things, they had things you could DO with them or games you could play...these just sit there and look pretty and are a way for young kids to show off how many they have like a hierarchy or something. THAT being said...if I'm going to wear one, it will be a hedgehog one  She said she traded in a glow-in-the-dark mermaid for it from one of the kids at the camp she works for. I don't really know if it's relevant, but she seemed to think it was. Apparently it's pretty rare: http://www.animalbraceletsblog.com/anim ... 1cd2e8970b

Anywho, just wanted to update you all and share my fun new silly band, which I'll get next week when I go home to visit!


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Beanie said:


> She said she traded in a glow-in-the-dark mermaid for it from one of the kids at the camp she works for.


How sweet of her. Some of the girls I babysit have silly bands and it seems the glow-in-the-dark ones are more valuable/rare.

I haven't been able to find a treat for my hedgie either. She hates everything. I think she's just being stubborn. She takes to whatever meaty baby food I stick in her face, but that's it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I have no need or want for silly bands either, but I do have to fake, blue hedgehogs that I bought at the grocery store. However, even though they are cute, they don't even fit on my hand and cut off my circulation! :roll: :mrgreen:


----------

